# B @ TV (dance music)



## white_goodman (30 August 2009)

http://www.be-at.tv/

for all you fellow younger ASF'ers into house, minimal, electro, trance music...

enjoy!


----------



## Naked shorts (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

lol thanks WG, I feel like getting ****ed up now.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Thanks


----------



## white_goodman (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

ive been watching it all week at work, is really getting me psyched for Parklife and Stereosonic.

Deadmau5 ftw!


----------



## prawn_86 (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Not gunna make SS this year. But will be at Parklife in Adelaide.

Went and saw Ashton Shuffle again fri night


----------



## white_goodman (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



prawn_86 said:


> Went and saw Ashton Shuffle again fri night




you jerk! that woulda been fun...

speaking of fun and stereosonic related news...

heres bloody beetroots I went to in July in Sydney...

(They drop Warp at 3.50, if you wanna fast forward...)


----------



## prawn_86 (30 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Yeh the Beetroots packed out the theatere here they played at. I was overseas so didnt make it


----------



## white_goodman (31 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



prawn_86 said:


> Yeh the Beetroots packed out the theatere here they played at. I was overseas so didnt make it




dude you really really missed out, would have been my concert/set of the year IF I wasnt souch a deadmau5 fan


----------



## Agentm (31 August 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

great site

cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (31 October 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Out tonight for haloween with Boy 8-Bit (from UK) and K.I.M (Presets)


----------



## Largesse (9 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

prog me up scotty.....


----------



## Naked shorts (10 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



Largesse said:


> prog me up scotty.....





I was touching myself as I listened to that mix, just like he is doing in the picture (but without pants on). It was amazing!


----------



## white_goodman (11 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

you wanna hear a tune/s thatll ruin your pants....


----------



## Naked shorts (12 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



white_goodman said:


> you wanna hear a tune/s thatll ruin your pants....




Well... I layed down on my bed, put my headphones on, took my pants off, got the hand cream out... and guess what? nothing! I couldn't even get a hard-on listening to that.


.... maybe im just too sober


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Perhaps this thread should be renamed to a general 'dance music' title?


----------



## EverNothing (12 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

One of my secret music passions at the moment is when techno groups do remixes of well known classic rock songs. _California Dreaming_ by the Mamas and the Papas is so trippy when remixed.

It's like being at a raveX1000 - minus the LSD of course. :

A few other personal favourite mash-ups include:

* Bitter Sweet Symphony (Dance Mix) - The Verve w. DJ QuickSilver
* Sweet Dreams vs. Without Me - Eurythmics vs Eminem
* Bittersweet Dirt Off Your Shoulder - Jay Z & The Verve
* Bad vs. Ghostbusters Theme - Michael Jackson
* My Name Is (Hard Rock Remix) - Eminem vs ACDC
* Hey Mama - Black Eyed Peas vs The Cure

Seriously. YouTube. Them. NOW!!!


----------



## white_goodman (12 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



Naked shorts said:


> Well... I layed down on my bed, put my headphones on, took my pants off, got the hand cream out... and guess what? nothing! I couldn't even get a hard-on listening to that.
> 
> 
> .... maybe im just too sober




you sir are a jerk...

but seriousily get a bit of yayo into ya and its like heaven on earth


----------



## Largesse (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



prog prog prog


----------



## Largesse (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

*MOAR*


----------



## white_goodman (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*


----------



## Largesse (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



white_goodman said:


>







#$%^&*()!*! 4%^&*!(!)_!!!!!!!!!!!

BANG!


----------



## Naked shorts (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Would you two stop it, Ive now got spooge all over my screen and I cant see s***


----------



## Largesse (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

In spooge, we find clarity.


----------



## white_goodman (15 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

BOC tune-age


----------



## Naked shorts (16 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

This is my fav ^.^


----------



## Largesse (23 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*

Ok so I flew down to Melbourne to see Sasha play on Friday night....

he played this:




live version here:



hollllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet



progprogprog
progprogprog
progprogprog
progprogprog
progprogprog
progprogprog
progprogprog


----------



## Naked shorts (23 November 2009)

*Re: B @ TV (music)*



Largesse said:


> Ok so I flew down to Melbourne to see Sasha play on Friday night....
> 
> he played this:





TUNE!


----------



## white_goodman (23 November 2009)

Ive been listening to entanglement since last night dude... BOC tune


----------



## Largesse (25 November 2009)




----------



## Largesse (25 November 2009)

^ goes large.


----------



## Aussiest (25 November 2009)

Well, i won't be mean, but working in the industry for 19 years has really put me off! Would love to see Empire of the Sun @ Future Music Festival... maybe i should buy the CD and save myself the hassle with the teeny bopper audience


----------



## Largesse (25 November 2009)

Empire of the Sun is the definition of teeny bopper champ....


----------



## white_goodman (25 November 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Well, i won't be mean, but working in the industry for 19 years has really put me off! Would love to see Empire of the Sun @ Future Music Festival... maybe i should buy the CD and save myself the hassle with the teeny bopper audience




Empire of th Sun.... epicly lame


----------



## Naked shorts (26 November 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Would love to see Empire of the Sun





yOu LieK eMPiRe oF THe SuN Too?!! oMG oMG oMG!! We SHouLD LiKe ToTLy Be BFF'S LoL! HoW aWeSoMe! LiKe SRSLy, yOu KNoW WHo eLSe i LiKe? (you PRoBaBLy aLReaDy KNoW LoL)... PINK! i <3 PINK, DoN'T yOu?!
iM GoiNG To See HeR at HeR CoNCeRT, WaNNa CoMe? 

LoL tHiS iS ToTaLy My FaV PiNK SoNG
vvvvvvvvvvvvvv


kks LeT Me KNoW
xoxo
NS


----------



## prawn_86 (28 November 2009)

Smashing out One Love Smash Your Stereo 2009 (Disc 3 mixed by Ajax) before i go and buy Mobile Disco 2010 next week


----------



## nunthewiser (28 November 2009)

A D.J is not a musician


----------



## Largesse (28 November 2009)

correct, a DJ is a DJ.

an astute observation nun.


----------



## nunthewiser (29 November 2009)

Largesse said:


> correct, a DJ is a DJ.
> 
> an astute observation nun.




Still tho..........

A good one can be a mighty fine artist .


----------



## prawn_86 (29 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> A D.J is not a musician




Does that mean bands that do cover versions are not musicians?

DJs do not simply play and mix tracks anymore, they use computer etc to add in their own parts and create their own tracks. A lot of djs are also producers


----------



## Naked shorts (30 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Does that mean bands that do cover versions are not musicians?
> 
> DJs do not simply play and mix tracks anymore, they use computer etc to add in their own parts and create their own tracks. A lot of djs are also producers




agreed, if a dj started playing stuff without flanging the fuk out it, I would through my beer at him.


no but seriously, I am in love with this song large


Largesse said:


> he played this:








love this song atm, incredible drop.. not too sure about the vocals...


----------



## nunthewiser (30 November 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Does that mean bands that do cover versions are not musicians?
> 
> DJs do not simply play and mix tracks anymore, they use computer etc to add in their own parts and create their own tracks. A lot of djs are also producers





I refuse to answer this question on the grounds it makes for a logical argument.

Thankyou.


----------



## Naked shorts (1 December 2009)

http://er7radio.net/?p=2104

Live set in Ibiza by Deadmau5 and Luciano. great trading music.. I haven't heard that much Luciano before but his mix was awesome.. I never thought I would say it but it was actually better then Deadmau5's mix.

Anyway that site has all the latest "Essential Mixes" which are basically the forefront of dance music..


----------



## Naked shorts (3 December 2009)

Anyone else going to Sterosonic? :aliena::aliena::aliena:


----------



## white_goodman (3 December 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Anyone else going to Sterosonic? :aliena::aliena::aliena:




already been, going to see mau5 again tonight... Can i reccomend you get to Bloody Beetroots early, it packed out in Sydney, police had to push back people trying to storm in


----------



## Naked shorts (3 December 2009)

white_goodman said:


> already been, going to see mau5 again tonight... Can i reccomend you get to Bloody Beetroots early, it packed out in Sydney, police had to push back people trying to storm in




What ended up happening with the "Tops on" policy? Did anyone actually get kicked out for it?


----------



## white_goodman (4 December 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> What ended up happening with the "Tops on" policy? Did anyone actually get kicked out for it?




no it was too hot plus too many wogs so they didnt enforce it


----------



## sam76 (4 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Smashing out One Love Smash Your Stereo 2009 (Disc 3 mixed by Ajax) before i go and buy Mobile Disco 2010 next week




lol Ajax???

is that guy still the cheese master, lol  

resistance d
Hardfloor
Joey Beltram
Orbital
Cosmic Baby
Anything  R&S

et al.

Still have all my records from the hey day  

I had a great pm chat with some guy from here a while back about all the old parties 

Tresor label as his sig


----------



## robots (7 December 2009)

hello,

on the fm dial:

http://kissfm.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=39

great tunes all day long, the saturday shows from midday are real classic disco gay scene beats, pedal around all day on this stuff

beat in the street

thankyou
robots


----------



## Largesse (9 December 2009)

(turn this one up loud, does damage)


----------



## sam76 (9 December 2009)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> on the fm dial:
> 
> ...




I used to do guest spots on KISS - sorry it didn't get it's licence...


----------



## prawn_86 (10 December 2009)

So we're moving to Syd, what are some good clubs with good tunes?


----------



## robots (10 December 2009)

sam76 said:


> I used to do guest spots on KISS - sorry it didn't get it's licence...




hello,

i am totally wrapped it didnt get the license Sam76, they bought the greek station

otherwise it would of gone the way of Nova which started well then got all the stooges in like Hughes and Langbrook, now you wouldnt no if tuned to mix, gold or mmm

Kiss has stayed underground with the best playlist on free to air hands down, well done MrByrne

Pure

thankyou
robots


----------



## robots (10 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> So we're moving to Syd, what are some good clubs with good tunes?




hello,

hit inthemix prawn86, 

thankyou
robots


----------



## Largesse (10 December 2009)

Prawn,

Ivy
Hugo's
Home

those three are a good start


----------



## prawn_86 (10 December 2009)

Largesse said:


> Prawn,
> 
> Ivy
> Hugo's
> ...




Thanks mate.

And thanks Robot, im a member over there from ages ago, but just forgot about the forums they have.


----------



## Largesse (10 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> And thanks Robot, im a member over there from ages ago, but just forgot about the forums they have.




no worries.

new job?

send me a PM, i just moved up here a few months ago


----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)




----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)

old but win


----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)

goes well


----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)

prog released this week




will be on repeat the boombox next to my pool all summer


----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)

$%^&*()!


----------



## Largesse (17 December 2009)

(sasha closed with this a few weeks back, e p i c)


----------



## Largesse (19 December 2009)

just want to reiterate how 'large' this song goes.


:bonk:


----------



## prawn_86 (19 December 2009)

Here's a mixtape from Loot & Plunder, the residents at the club in Adel we frequent (not for much longer though) - http://www1.zippyshare.com/v/24114536/file.html


----------



## Naked shorts (19 December 2009)

Getting so pumped for NYE listening to this sh*t!!



pew pew pew


----------



## Naked shorts (19 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Here's a mixtape from Loot & Plunder, the residents at the club in Adel we frequent (not for much longer though) - http://www1.zippyshare.com/v/24114536/file.html




Had a listen, pretty good tracks but cant stand all the hard cutting to and from songs, reminds me of Nick Skitz too much.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 December 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Had a listen, pretty good tracks but cant stand all the hard cutting to and from songs, reminds me of Nick Skitz too much.




haha fair enough. I like it all messed up and glitchy. Dirty dirty electro


----------



## sam76 (20 December 2009)

Morning sets... I'll try and keep it some nicer uplifting trancey/prog house stuff but I could find myself getting harder the deeper I dig.... (I did more the 3am sets then sunrise)

FSOL - awesome tingly as the sunrises stuff - nice, deep baseline driving some nice top end harmonics. I used to love finishing my sets with this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCoCTkC0oL0&feature=related

Golden girls Kinetic originally from one of the best labels to ever release electonica.... R&S (if this doesn't put you neck hairs up nothing will) Plenty of good mixes out on this FRANK De Wulf and Orbital spring to mind.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaNyo7SdvKM&feature=related


Cosmic Baby - truly one of the godfathers of driving trance. signature piano in all his tunes....  watch for 2:40. This was been remixed by cafedelmar on hooj tunes (if I remember correctly) quite successfully..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX5PWvnwwEY&feature=related

Rez - The only underwrld track worth  playing....
If you needed to lift a crowd THIS was the tune to do it - play it long and loud.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0oMwKnU3OM

Orbital - belfast (deep and smile inducing, lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HNtsdtnBfk

Liquid BMELT -  HUGE whern first released absolutely bloody massive!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTnK9D61VHg

Derdritteraum Halle Bop - again MASSIVE when first released - a favourite of Digby at saratoga....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TScEWfQmgdk&feature=related

Humate - say no more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfBRkxL2gIk&feature=related

I could go on forever but I want to get into some different stuff as this wasn't my forte...


----------



## sam76 (20 December 2009)

Ok....

here's some of the stuff that will make your ears bleed...

Ben Sims - A huge inspiration for me. Created his own sub genre of slapstick, booty techno. A three deck wizard from the UK.

Here he destroys the classic Inner city song, Good Life. Watch for the change at 3:26 - brilliant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKZhgikefXQ

Manipulated...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j0SySAVBKw


The Loops - early Sims 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wVgVjfbgb8&feature=related

Mark Broom - Things - *Massive* warehouse sound!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTSQuZbbQQc&feature=related


A bit of ritchie Hawting - nice sampling of yella, lol  Played on his groundbraking album deck effex and a 303 - great album!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zlpB6V-yYs&feature=related


My ears hurt so I'm goning to give it a break for a while


ahhh ok  one more, lol

Adam Beyer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SGqSONyr0Q&feature=related

and this was massive as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ534oAKRW8&feature=related


----------



## nunthewiser (20 December 2009)

Some nice grooves in here regardless of a DJ not being a musician 

Thankyou


----------



## sam76 (20 December 2009)

Dave Clark RED 2

best of the three imo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH2NsaIgnwc


----------



## robots (20 December 2009)

hello,

great classics, always loved the beats from the like of the shamen, black box, Quazar, KLF, The Spiritualist, Dream Frequency, all the piano stuff 

eptas

thankyou
robots


----------



## prawn_86 (20 December 2009)

A few more ASF members are slowly revealing their musical colours


----------



## Largesse (23 December 2009)

been trawling

found this nice catch

something a bit more mellow
bit groovey, bit funky

and if my ear is correct, that would be a cowbell in there?

if so, +10 win


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

Got a chance to listen to a lot of the youtubes in this thread (mainly from Largesse). Most are a bit slow/trancey for me :

More something i feel like listening to when i start to yawn, or when i get home, but dont think i could listen and dance to a whole set of it


----------



## Largesse (24 December 2009)

horses for courses matey!

clearly not all of those tunes are for dancing to, some are much more suited to poolside lazing/driving/chilling with a doob, so on and so forth


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

Largesse said:


> horses for courses matey!
> 
> clearly not all of those tunes are for dancing to, some are much more suited to poolside lazing/driving/chilling with a doob, so on and so forth




Agree, something you can put on in the background while you down a few brewskies on a hot day


----------



## robots (24 December 2009)

hello,

oh yeah, get a bit of ID&T Thunderdome collection on prawn

crank

thankyou
robots


----------



## Largesse (24 December 2009)

[.youtube]insert end part of youtube link here[/media]


take out the fullstop in first brackets though


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)




----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

Local Adel DJ doing quite well for himself


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

And one last one for today. No youtube yet as it's the first song of a collaboration, called Slapstick, between Def Starr and Loot & Plunder. Nice and messy and dirty, just how i like my music...

Download here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3ggfy0wi0my


----------



## Largesse (24 December 2009)

those two def starr remixes are nice


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

Largesse said:


> those two def starr remixes are nice




Thought you would like them 

They're a bit different to his usual stuff. Usually its typical 8 Bit Kidz (Adelaide collective) dirty and messy live stuff, but i guess for the production side of things he is trying a few new things


----------



## Largesse (24 December 2009)

May as well do a "Best remixes of 2009" post


Deadmau5's remix of i'm not alone got and still gets serious air time for me



Kris Menace remix of Bag Raider's Shooting stars also gets hit pretty hard




thats a start, would love to see some other contributions


----------



## prawn_86 (24 December 2009)

Bag Raiders are playing in Adel for boxing day. They always pack the club out


----------



## Agentm (24 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Bag Raiders are playing in Adel for boxing day. They always pack the club out




thought it sounded a bit commercial and tinny myself.. but it lively and funky

follow stanton warriors myself or the likes of crafty cuts..

anyone like viper room vol 1 and 2 ..  my stomping ground pre the crime crazed closure..


----------



## white_goodman (27 December 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Bag Raiders are playing in Adel for boxing day. They always pack the club out




better have played this


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2009)

http://www.dancetrippin.tv/lib.cfm

Check out Carl Cox, episode 118, Space.

http://www.dancetrippin.tv/lib.cfm/6222/dj_set_episodes_118/Carl_Cox/Ibiza


Watch till around the 11minutes 30 second mark. Unbelievable build up. Best one l've seen in a very long time. Crowd goes nuts. Go Carl Cox.

I'm heading down to Melbourne from Summerdayz on the 01/01/10. Danny Tenaglia, should be a good set. Anyone else going?


----------



## Naked shorts (28 December 2009)

white_goodman said:


> better have played this




Tune!!

:luigi: :luigi:
:luigi: :luigi:

btw is he holding an inanimate carbon rod?


----------



## Largesse (24 January 2010)

http://www.somacorp.com.au/music/RobertBabiczLIVE@BrownAlley_Melbourne_5thDecember2008.mp3


Playing at Chinese Laundry Saturday 30 with Charlie May.


If you know, you will know, that this, will be, huge.


----------



## Largesse (27 January 2010)

I will singlehandedly keep this thread alive if i have to.

some more offerings of win


----------



## white_goodman (27 January 2010)

dont sully my thread with this Tiesto nonsense.... if I wanted to hear no talent I would have posted the Potbeliez


----------



## Largesse (28 January 2010)

1337


----------



## Naked shorts (6 February 2010)

smooooooth


----------



## Largesse (6 February 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> smooooooth







very good.


----------



## Naked shorts (6 February 2010)

Really liking Vitalic atm to


----------



## Largesse (7 February 2010)

yes, vitalic is all sorts of win.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...............AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## white_goodman (10 February 2010)

As the resident Deadmau5 authority it is my duty to post this


----------



## Naked shorts (10 February 2010)

white_goodman said:


> As the resident Deadmau5 authority it is my duty to post this





dammit, i was hoping it was going to be that song im looking for... ended up finding a very similar one, he must of remixed this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT-D1QTZmYA

Deadmau5's version is waaaayy better


----------



## white_goodman (10 February 2010)

nah havent found it yet naked, he's still in the process of producing a new album... some of the tunes will be insane from early reports...

heres an oldy but a goody remixed by him... verdicts still out whether the original, this or james holden remix is better...


----------



## professor_frink (11 February 2010)

just had some music on the computer playing on random and this one came on, thought I'd throw it in here


----------



## prawn_86 (12 February 2010)

A few mixes for those that enjoy:

Bang Gang Jan mix tape:
http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/94017445/file.html

Nice Melodic house set by Adel Dj Aaronak (recorded live at Sugar):
http://www.zshare.net/audio/71976278190cb54c/


----------



## Largesse (13 February 2010)

e.p.i.c


----------



## Naked shorts (17 February 2010)

Been liking Josh Gabriel since that entanglement song


----------



## Naked shorts (14 March 2010)

Willy Wonker loop

light spliff, turn bass up


----------



## Largesse (14 March 2010)




----------



## Largesse (14 March 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> Willy Wonker loop
> 
> light spliff, turn bass up





This is an absolute classic.

So funny you mention lighting spliffs, I fondly remember sitting round my girlfriend at the time's backyard in year 12, packing cones, and listening to The Wicked is Music. Belter of an album.

Thanks for the memory jolt, going to go chuck this on now and play some fifa10


----------



## Naked shorts (14 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> This is an absolute classic.
> 
> So funny you mention lighting spliffs, I fondly remember sitting round my girlfriend at the time's backyard in year 12, packing cones, and listening to The Wicked is Music. Belter of an album.
> 
> Thanks for the memory jolt, going to go chuck this on now and play some fifa10




nps

I always used to play this one back in the day... still do
:mexico::mexico:


----------



## prawn_86 (14 March 2010)

Some of you guys who like the more chilled stuff might like this mix, not as hectic or cut up as the other stuff i usually post:
http://www.banggang.com.au/podcast/the-bang-gang-podcast-18-bang-gang-february-tops-12-mix.mp3

Tracklist - Mixed by DOOM & HOODRAT
1. SURKIN "Silver Island"
2. FLIGHT FACILITIES ft. GISELLE "Crave You (James Curd Instrumental)"
3. ROUND TABLE KNIGHTS "Drop The Dow"
4. TIGA "What You Need (A-Trak Remix)"
5. TIGA "What You Need (Chromeo Remix)"
6. DJ'S PAREJA "Kenia"
7. RIVA STARR "I Was Drunk (DJ Sneak Remix)"
8. LIGHT YEAR "Motor Booty"
9. PCHB "Baby (Daniel Haaksman Remix)"
10. C90S "10:01 (Villa Remix)"
11. SLIDE & SODA "Gasoline Fire"
12. GOLDEN BUG "Flamingo (In Flagranti Remix)"


----------



## prawn_86 (14 March 2010)

Also, keep an eye out for Arcade Sydney featuring Breakbot and a heap of Adel DJ's (Def Starr, Loot & Plunder etc) coming over for the premier, plus a ot of other decent DJ's. May 8th at the Arthouse. Tix will be $20, but are not available yet. www.arcadedisco.com.au

Arcade was/is the Sat club night in Adelaide at the best club in Adel.

If your interested let me know and i'll try and sort something out for the doorlist.


----------



## Largesse (14 March 2010)

Ibiza 2005.

The best of times.







.....brb... going to get myself a Gogo dancer girlfriend


----------



## Naked shorts (14 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> .....brb... going to get myself a Gogo dancer girlfriend




I think I saw some boob, awesome 

Had the chance to bag one of these dancer girls recently.. but all she wanted was a relationship... f*** that! she was annoying as hell. Girls like that are pretty much only good for dancing, drinking and sexing


----------



## Largesse (14 March 2010)

if you've still got her number.... and she likes traders.....


----------



## Largesse (15 March 2010)

have gone a bit mental for 2004/05 club house in the last 48 hours.







the glory days of music


----------



## Largesse (15 March 2010)




----------



## Naked shorts (17 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> the glory days of music




hell yeah, that was way back when I used to think MOS was the coolest thing ever.


back when Sharam was in Deepdish


----------



## Naked shorts (17 March 2010)

and of course, the year that Trentemoller released one of the most killer tracks of all time imo



Saw him play this live.... creamed myself numerous times during it


----------



## Largesse (21 March 2010)

OSHI-----------T


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> OSHI-----------T





that was smooooooooth


have a smoke, put ur headphones on, and walk through the city





found this one today by chance, was instant orgasm    





and heres one for all the sophisticates out there, much respect for Waldeck!


----------



## Naked shorts (21 March 2010)

slow things down and just chiilllllllllllllllllllllllll..............


----------



## prawn_86 (21 March 2010)

Saw DJ Shadow and a few of the boys from Jurrasic 5 a couple years ago. Great night


----------



## Largesse (21 March 2010)

Boom.


----------



## Largesse (23 March 2010)

sit back, relax, come fly with me


----------



## Naked shorts (25 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> sit back, relax, come fly with me





That vid reminds me of this



got acid?


----------



## nunthewiser (26 March 2010)

Naked shorts said:


> That vid reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> got acid?







amen


----------



## Largesse (27 March 2010)

This. Is. A. Monster.


----------



## Largesse (27 March 2010)

....and we build up castles, in the skies and in the sand, design our own world, ain't no body understand, i find myself alive, in the palm of your hand....

as long as we are flying, oh this world ain't go no end, this world ain't go no end.


----------



## white_goodman (28 March 2010)

time to spark up this thread with some quality tunes


----------



## nulla nulla (30 March 2010)

Sorry for my inapropriate recent posts, I didn't realise this was a private thread (Although I still think the last post linking to Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock was appropriate, even if it was from an earlier time span).


----------



## robots (5 April 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Saw DJ Shadow and a few of the boys from Jurrasic 5 a couple years ago. Great night




hello, yeah great acts Prawn

chemical brothers the other year was great as well, superb collection

i really like vocals in dance music, and some great recent classics:

madonna - ray of light
kelly rowland - love takes over
aqua - barbie girl, dr jones
bassment jaxx
bob sinclair - world hold on

and some from back in the day:

absolutely anything from Black Box
c & c music factory
technotronic
the shamen 

thankyou
robots


----------



## sam76 (5 April 2010)

white_goodman said:


> time to spark up this thread with some quality tunes




hahahahahhahahahahahaha!!


----------



## noirua (5 April 2010)

Here's a bit of dancing Chinese style, 'Swan Lake':  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sMc-p19FIk


----------



## Naked shorts (6 April 2010)

Do you like Huey Lewis and the News?

In '87, Huey released this, "Fore!", their most accomplished album. I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. BUT THEY SHOULD, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself.


----------



## white_goodman (6 April 2010)

Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 April 2010)

To all the ASF dance lovers,

Im helping rep the launch of ARCADE Sydney, which will be a monthly club night as a collaboration between ARCADE, So Serious Collective and Ed Banger.



> ★★ARCADE SYDNEY★★
> 
> Being the benchmark of club nights since its launch in 2008. ARCADE is a brand which is known for its out of control and over the top parties which have become the must play at night for nearly every international super heavyweight to hit Australia such as The Bloody Beetroots, Steve Aoki, Mstrkrft, The Proxy, 2manyDJs, Fake Blood and more!.
> 
> ...




If any of the ASF boys and girls wanna come just let me know as i have a door list going


----------



## robots (13 April 2010)

hello,

any chance of getting names on the door list for this one Prawn:

http://www.everypicturetellsastory.com.au/

going to be huge down in Satanoperca's territory, hands in the air, get the whistle, air horn, goof balls, some mitsi's and a few dove's

oh yeah

thankyou
robots


----------



## prawn_86 (13 April 2010)

lol sorry bot, i only have a doorlist for Arcade cause i know a few of the boys organising it.

does look fun though


----------



## professor_frink (16 April 2010)

JJJ's mix up had a live set from Derrick May on last Saturday night, the full program is up on their website until tomorrow(his set kick's off an hour and 7 mins in if anyone's interested).

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/mixup/mod_windows/mixuplatest.asx

Well worth a listen whilst it's still on the site


----------



## Naked shorts (16 April 2010)

professor_frink said:


> JJJ's mix up had a live set from Derrick May on last Saturday night, the full program is up on their website until tomorrow(his set kick's off an hour and 7 mins in if anyone's interested).
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/mixup/mod_windows/mixuplatest.asx
> 
> Well worth a listen whilst it's still on the site




Speaking of triple J, I heard this song just before on it. incredible tune.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 April 2010)

What track and artist NS? I cant access vid as im at work


----------



## Naked shorts (16 April 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> What track and artist NS? I cant access vid as im at work




Caribou - Sun

Also they also do another song called Odessa. amazing stuff, have had them on repeat for like an hour now


----------



## robots (21 April 2010)

hello,

good evening 

its wednesday night brothers, if in Melbourne or let the computer log on to www.kissfm.com.au

because at 7pm we go the Little Joe Show til 8.30pm

great songs

thankyou
robots


----------



## robots (28 April 2010)

hello,

its that time of the week again man, 7.00pm kissfm.com.au

little joe show, the one and only

get it on

thankyou
robots


----------



## prawn_86 (1 May 2010)

One week to go till ARCADE Sydney.

Paris, Las Vegas, Melbourne, Adelaide and Sydney have all come together to make it happen. Is gunna be a loose night!


----------



## prawn_86 (8 May 2010)

Arcade Sydney tonight. Cant wait, its been ages since i went to a decent club night.

If anyone is interested get yourself to the Arthouse tonight


----------



## robots (8 May 2010)

hello,

have a great night Prawn, 

bust a move 

thankyou
robots


----------



## prawn_86 (21 January 2011)

For all those interested check out Wolfgang Gartners essential mix. 2 hours of baning electro house tunes with tracks from the last 10 yrs making it in


----------



## Market Depth (21 January 2011)

I'll admit, Dance Music isn't my Forte', but you can all kick my head in for it latter.

Always liked Infected Mushroom, especially some of their earler stuff


----------



## prawn_86 (21 January 2011)

Infected Mushroom always do a show in Cairns in the rainforest every year. They are a bit too hardcore techno for me but i can appreciate what they do


----------



## Naked shorts (24 January 2011)




----------



## white_goodman (24 January 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> For all those interested check out Wolfgang Gartners essential mix. 2 hours of baning electro house tunes with tracks from the last 10 yrs making it in




I heard it the Saturday morning it came out, twas very good..

Illmerica...


----------



## basilio (12 March 2021)

Dance music and dancers from another age.
Elite..

75 Years Ago, One of the Best Dance Routines Ever Was Filmed, Unrehearsed on the First Take​








						75 Years Ago, One of the Best Dance Routines Ever Was Filmed, Unrehearsed on the First Take
					

Fred Astaire said it was ‘the greatest dancing he had ever seen on film’



					twistedsifter.com


----------

